# Me thinks I got burnt...



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Take a look at these pics and tell me what you think...

Punch Double-Coronas.

All the labels looked fine on the outside of the box. I opened them and this is what I see...















They were only 7 3/8" long, and were rattling around in the box when I opened them.

Did I get burnt, or are these just a crappy batch?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

You got burnt. Fakes for sure. Too bad, that is an expensive box. I can help you dispose of them if you wish. :cb


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How do you tell they're fake?


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of...

The leaf showed up with a black-light...the codes checked out...the cigars just sucked.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I really can't tell.
On the back of the box it looks like the date code was stamped over the seal? I think the stamp should almost be a branding?

I might be wrong but I thought the date code was stamped before the seal was put on?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am confused.....what is wrong with these?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

For a moment I thought you were going to tell us that the cigars were rattling around because 2 were missing.

I don't see a date stamp on the bottom of the box. Regardless, do you trust your Vendor? I would guess not, otherwise there probably wouldn't be a question.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I really can't tell.
> On the back of the box it looks like the date code was stamped over the seal? I think the stamp should almost be a branding?
> 
> I might be wrong but I thought the date code was stamped before the seal was put on?


That's not a date code stamp over the warranty seal.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> Take a look at these pics and tell me what you think...
> 
> Punch Double-Coronas.
> 
> ...


Should be 7 5/8 ... 1/4" difference is pretty substantial, I would think. But do you trust your source??? This is the second thread about this kind of thing today....

While I'm not a FOG, you can PM me and I can tell you if there's any bad news about your vendor.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am confused.....what is wrong with these?


It appears lots of things if he's asking the question. I've *never* (and won't, I believe) had a question about the validity of my cigars because I've only used trusted sources.

:2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of...
> 
> The leaf showed up with a black-light...the codes checked out...the cigars just sucked.


Sometimes those cigars need a bit of time before they come around. I have a cab of Lusi's that sucked for over a year. I had thought I got beat for sure, but now they are incredible. I never doubted the store, but ya never know. You could be catching them in their sick period and with such a large cigar, you could have to wait for a while.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> It appears lots of things if he's asking the question. I've *never* (and won't, I believe) had a question about the validity of my cigars because I've only used trusted sources.
> 
> :2


Validity of a source is key. I can't see that there is enough info to say these are fake. I doubt he has had a box of these before, or he would have something to compare them too.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

The major tip off is the round Vendido en Cuba stamp on the bottom.
You can see it in the 2nd pic. This the mark of the counterfeiters. X


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> the cigars just sucked.


I'd guess that's the key indication.

Everything I've read and seen indicates that the sticks should be nearly uniform in length (within 1/16"), with uniform bands... Your pics don't tend to indicate that.

However, it's all about whether you trust your vendor and how they taste. Seems like they've flunked the second part.

We've all been there...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> While I'm not a FOG, *you can PM me* and I can tell you if there's any bad news about your vendor.


Just to be clear, that offer was to Mr. Doug only -- and for the sole purpose of this particular case. My offert was not an open invitation for folks to PM me about Cuban sources. For Pete's sake! One person who PMed me wasn't someone I've ever interacted with on PM, Skype, or directly on CS, to my knowledge/recollection. You don't just go and PM people you don't know asking for sources. Goodness gracious....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Just to be clear, that offer was to Mr. Doug only -- and for the sole purpose of this particular case. My offert was not an open invitation for folks to PM me about Cuban sources. For Pete's sake! One person who PMed me wasn't someone I've ever interacted with on PM, Skype, or directly on CS, to my knowledge/recollection. You don't just go and PM people you don't know asking for sources. Goodness gracious....


Sorry. :hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Sorry. :hn


:r :r :r -- You have my phone number, dude.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

it has the blue stamp of death


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

xibbumbero said:


> The major tip off is the round Vendido en Cuba stamp on the bottom.
> You can see it in the 2nd pic. This the mark of the counterfeiters. X


:tpd: A search here for "round stamp" will lead you to a few threads where this has been discussed in the past.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very interesting color difference between the letters and the numbers on the warranty seal.
They are normally slightly different in shade but never noticed them to be that off in color.

I am curious.
From legit vendor you have done business with in the past?
How did these come about?

The box contains information normally associated with boxes sold in Cuba, literally.
I suppose there could be some of these boxes prepared to be sold in Cuba and then packed and actually shipped? Maybe. Maybe not.

Again, how did these come about, in as descrete as you can best describe?


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I got them from a guy that I've been dealing with for years. I think he's more pissed than I was. This was the first time he'd sent me one that he didn't open first to check out before he sent it.

NOT a retailer or anything like that. Just a guy we've been using on and off for a long time.

I lit mine at lunch, and Nick at my local shop took one look and said "Eh...are you sure about this?" He lit it...took about 4 puffs...put it out...and grabbed something out of his humidor. "That was terrible."

I'm sure my guy will make it right...I'm not worried about it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Let me guess: your friend has a friend whos cousin's housekeeper has an aunt who's nephew's best friend works as a roller???


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Let me guess: your friend has a friend whos cousin's housekeeper has an aunt who's nephew's best friend works as a roller???


:tpd:

Generally, these "are these legit" questions can be answered quite readily once this information is known.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> I got them from a guy that I've been dealing with for years. I think he's more pissed than I was.


hell yeah he's pissed... he just found out your no longer a sucker:hn


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Now comes the tricky part. Trying to get your money back. X:hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mood point by now as this is clearly a problem box but curious.
Does that tissue insert for Habanos feel like tough/hard paper?
Sure seems quite odd from this photo.
On a legit box, that insert can pass for toilet paper in an emergency.
The legit one is quite thin and transparent.
Yours looks quite think and odd.
Alone, would not be an issue necessarily.
Given the other issues noted and the source, just one more nail in this box.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

SDmate said:


> hell yeah he's pissed... he just found out your no longer a sucker:hn


:tpd:


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Then send 'em back. What else is there to say. :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Just to be clear, that offer was to Mr. Doug only -- and for the sole purpose of this particular case. My offert was not an open invitation for folks to PM me about Cuban sources. For Pete's sake! One person who PMed me wasn't someone I've ever interacted with on PM, Skype, or directly on CS, to my knowledge/recollection. You don't just go and PM people you don't know asking for sources. *Goodness gracious....*


You sound so..........english Darrel:r

Rightio -off for some earl grey and some scones!!

Anyone wants sauces - see snkbyt!!:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> You sound so..........english Darrel:r
> 
> Rightio -off for some earl grey and some scones!!
> 
> Anyone wants sauces - see snkbyt!!:r


I'm more of a crumpet man.  :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm more of a crumpet man.  :tu



Why am I not surprised


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't it odd that the shield is that visible under normal light?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Mr. Doug said:


> NOT a retailer or anything like that. Just a guy we've been using on and off for a long time. .... I think he's more pissed than I was.... I'm sure my guy will make it right....


Well, I hate to say it, but your man's sources are questionable. I would definately proceed with caution. In fact, I would not use him at all, but that's just me.

BTW, is this the same guy who got you the Partagas Salomones?



SDmate said:


> hell yeah he's pissed... he just found out your no longer a sucker:hn


:tpd:


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Just to be clear, that offer was to Mr. Doug only -- and for the sole purpose of this particular case. My offert was not an open invitation for folks to PM me about Cuban sources. For Pete's sake! One person who PMed me wasn't someone I've ever interacted with on PM, Skype, or directly on CS, to my knowledge/recollection. You don't just go and PM people you don't know asking for sources. Goodness gracious....


Oh let's not get carried away, just sounds like a dude that wants some smokes. Sure it's probably not the best way to go about it, but it's not as if he's looking for bomb supplies or anything :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Just to be clear, that offer was to Mr. Doug only -- and for the sole purpose of this particular case. My offert was not an open invitation for folks to PM me about Cuban sources. For Pete's sake! One person who PMed me wasn't someone I've ever interacted with on PM, Skype, or directly on CS, to my knowledge/recollection. You don't just go and PM people you don't know asking for sources. Goodness gracious....





salimoneus said:


> Oh let's not get carried away, just sounds like a dude that wants some smokes. Sure it's probably not the best way to go about it, but it's not as if he's looking for bomb supplies or anything :ss


There are reasons sources are closely held. It's in the stickys and discussed in other threads as well. It is not something to be passed along indiscriminantly.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Sorry. :hn


C'mon Jason You should know better. :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> C'mon Jason You should know better. :r


Of course I should, but that's never stopped me before.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> Oh let's not get carried away, just sounds like a dude that wants some smokes. Sure it's probably not the best way to go about it, but it's not as if he's looking for bomb supplies or anything :ss


you know, if you want to be free and irresponsible with sources, I guess that's your prerogative. I was trying to do a nice thing because my guess was that FOGs were gonna stay out of what amounts to a duplicate thread mere hours after they weighed in on another. if people would spend less time being Veruca Salts and more time doing some research -- and that does not mean just asking people for sources -- we wouldn't have these problems. 


pnoon said:


> There are reasons sources are closely held. It's in the stickys and discussed in other threads as well. It is not something to be passed along indiscriminantly.


you know, Peter: you're smart; you know stuff!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

for times like this, Im glad I dont have a problem buying Cuban Cigars..


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fenway said:


> Isn't it odd that the shield is that visible under normal light?


Wow!
Great pick up there.
Didn't even notice that.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> BTW, is this the same guy who got you the Partagas Salomones?


Nope...different guy. Those have to be purchased IN Cuba, so that takes a different kind of guy. (iykwim)

I've known this guy for AGES...like...BFF type stuff. This is the guy that got me into cigars in the first place. It's not him, it's the guy he's getting them from. I've got more than 1-2 sources, so I'm not too bent about it. This box was for a favor I did for him, so I'm not out any money...he is though. Knowing him, he'll get it back with an apology, a proper box, and maybe a finger or something.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> Nope...different guy. Those have to be purchased IN Cuba, so that takes a different kind of guy. (iykwim)
> 
> I've known this guy for AGES...like...BFF type stuff. This is the guy that got me into cigars in the first place. It's not him, it's the guy he's getting them from. I've got more than 1-2 sources, so I'm not too bent about it. This box was for a favor I did for him, so I'm not out any money...he is though. Knowing him, he'll get it back with an apology, a proper box, and maybe a finger or something.


Make sure he gets it back in dollars. I doubt his "guy" has a box that would make this right.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

When it comes to CCs, one has got to stop and consider this:
They are illegal in the US.

So are drugs you might say and they make it in also so why can't cigars be brought in by some guy who knows a guy that is dating the daughter of the guy that rolls them in the factory who is brothers with janitor that leaves the back door open?

Well, if the theory is they are brought to this country by some person in their bag, don't buy it. You might be able to get away with that once or twice but you can't get away with it so often as to practically have it as a business getting cigars for folks. Can't happen.

Cigars do make it out of the factories all the time. Well known the workers rob them blind. They steal both finished cigars and raw tobacco. However, those are the ones they box on their own and sell in the streets often times.

A friend recently went to Cuba. All I asked for was a bottle of Havana Club as was not interested in the cigars he could possibly end up buying and bringing me back, given his limited knowledge. He brought me back my bottle and it cost him over an hour in an interrigation room. Needless to say, the bottle was confiscated. He was told if they had found more stuff on him, he would have been arrested.

So, unless you are buying from an established vendor, you are not buying legit stuff. If your friend is Canadian as an example, and is able to travel to Cuba and return with a couple of boxes of cigars, well that is different. If your "guy" is in (tobacco) via Mexico, which is my theory of how many of these make it here. However, they are not legit.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of...
> 
> The leaf showed up with a black-light...the codes checked out...the cigars just sucked.





Kayak_Rat said:


> I am confused.....what is wrong with these?


Looks like he may have answered his own question.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr. Doug,Just out of curiosity were these purchased out of Miami or Costa Rica? X


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> You sound so..........english Darrel:r
> 
> Rightio -off for some earl grey and some scones!!
> 
> Anyone wants sauces - see snkbyt!!:r


forgot to mention the clotted cream and the jam for the scones..:r


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

xibbumbero said:


> Mr. Doug,Just out of curiosity were these purchased out of Miami or Costa Rica? X


Nope...Here's what I found out today.

My friend got them from a source he hadn't used in a while. Again, I have people that I deal with, and trust implicitly. He does too.

This time, he was using someone he hadn't used in a while, and this is where we ended up. He's already refunded the money to my friend, and he's off to get another box from his other source. He wanted these quicker, so he used someone else. I am in no rush...so time doesn't bother me. (I think I have about 500 cigars in this house right now...I REALLY don't need 25 more.)

I appreciate my friend's efforts, and really don't hold this against him at all. He's mortified, and I feel bad about that. HE was trying to do me a solid, and this is what happened to him.

Anyways....moving on...


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

My relaxing smoke after this whole ordeal...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1189907


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Those pics are too funny. Got one smoking a stogie with Elvis?


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Heh...I wish.

thankyouverymuch...


----------

